# Jesus walked onto my front porch...



## atlashunter (Jul 9, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/song-life-jesus-country-singer-jo-dee-messina

"Jesus Christ walked onto my front porch and argued with me all day long. As real as I'm sitting in this seat, Jesus came to my front porch and He's like, 'She's mine,'" she told PopCulture and other media, explaining that Jesus was lovingly referring to her.

Isn’t that special. Wonder if she broke out her cell phone and recorded this encounter with Jesus? Videos of him should be popping up all over the place given the proliferation of video cameras.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 9, 2019)

The top comment (at the time I looked) in reply to the article.
"Faith:   Belief without evidence in what is told by one who speaks without knowledge, of things without parallel."


----------



## 660griz (Jul 9, 2019)

Comments are awesome:
"This is how you sell records to the Christian market. Just say "Jesus visited me" and go platinum. Brilliant marketing strategy."

"I had the exact same experience except it was with Bob Denver from Gilligan’s Island. He told me to weather the storm and my ship would not sink."


----------



## bullethead (Jul 9, 2019)

Jesus Apologizes!!!
https://www.beinsports.com/us/copa-america/news/jesus-sorry-for-var-outburst-after-red-card/1237241



Ahhh darn it, he didn't apologize about walking on the front porch, he apologized about his antics on the soccer field.....


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 9, 2019)

This is big news folks. Worldwide news. The tv crews should be camped out at her house 24/7. Publishers looking for book deals. Believers making pilgrimages to her porch to see where Jesus set foot. How many can honestly say Jesus in the flesh walked up on their porch and argued with them all day?


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 9, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> This is big news folks. Worldwide news. The tv crews should be camped out at her house 24/7. Publishers looking for book deals. Believers making pilgrimages to her porch to see where Jesus set foot. How many can honestly say Jesus in the flesh walked up on their porch and argued with them all day?


How foolish can you get??


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> How foolish can you get??



You have no idea. Still never claimed a man that lived 2,000 years ago walked up on my porch and got in an argument with me though. That's quite the claim.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> How foolish can you get??


Exactly!
The nerve of her arguing with Jesus. I wonder if Jesus pulled the ol, "Do you know who I am?"

Jesus told a lady to kill all of her kids and she didn't argue.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 10, 2019)

Doesn't that mean the rapture is near?...


----------



## j_seph (Jul 10, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/faith-values/isis-christian-burned-survived


----------



## bullethead (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/faith-values/isis-christian-burned-survived


http://www.einterface.net/gamini/miracleislam.html


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/faith-values/isis-christian-burned-survived



Evidence? Or are we to just assume because he says it then it must be true. Because a Christian never lies right? Did you watch the video of them burning that Jordanian fighter pilot? One of the most horrendous things I’ve ever seen. He went up like a Roman candle. Where was Jesus that time? Oh that’s right he wasn’t a Christian so sucks to be him.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 10, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Evidence? Or are we to just assume because he says it then it must be true. Because a Christian never lies right? Did you watch the video of them burning that Jordanian fighter pilot? One of the most horrendous things I’ve ever seen. He went up like a Roman candle. Where was Jesus that time? Oh that’s right he wasn’t a Christian so sucks to be him.


I assume nothing, either it happened or it didn't. Either he lied or he's telling the truth. One or the other.
Sort of like asking you does God exist. Just because you say he doesn't am I supposed to believe you?


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> I assume nothing, either it happened or it didn't. Either he lied or he's telling the truth. One or the other.
> Sort of like asking you does God exist. Just because you say he doesn't am I supposed to believe you?



Don’t take my word for it. Consider the evidence (or lack thereof) for yourself. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The claim that Jesus walked up on your porch and conversed with you all day is an extraordinary claim. Show me the evidence that it’s true.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 10, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Don’t take my word for it. Consider the evidence (or lack thereof) for yourself. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The claim that Jesus walked up on your porch and conversed with you all day is an extraordinary claim. Show me the evidence that it’s true.


Heck I don't see no extraordinary claim myself! I am sure you can ask many Christians have they ever had Jesus walk up in their house, their job, their car, their deerstand, their boat or anywhere else and had a conversation with them and I am sure you'd be amazed at the yes answers. I know, you would say they are delusional, or they just hearing things, or it is all in their head. Understandable from the other side of the fence.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Heck I don't see no extraordinary claim myself! I am sure you can ask many Christians have they ever had Jesus walk up in their house, their job, their car, their deerstand, their boat or anywhere else and had a conversation with them and I am sure you'd be amazed at the yes answers. I know, you would say they are delusional, or they just hearing things, or it is all in their head. Understandable from the other side of the fence.



You don’t consider a face to face encounter with the creator of the universe to be an extraordinary event? Happens all the time you say? Ok... Perchance did any of those who met Jesus in the flesh and conversed with him get a selfie with him or any other observable evidence supporting their claim? If Elvis was going around meeting fans like that you know the first thing that would come out is the cameras. How much greater fans are Christians of Jesus?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 10, 2019)

I think Jesus is headed to New Orleans


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 10, 2019)

I know a lot of people that say they met Jesus while in Jail.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Spiritual vs. Carnal, don't expect you to get it but hey, If ya want the address I may can get it for you to the trailer park that Elvis and Dale Earnhardt are living in now.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Spiritual vs. Carnal, don't expect you to get it but hey, If ya want the address I may can get it for you to the trailer park that Elvis and Dale Earnhardt are living in now.



Imaginary vs Real, I get it.

“As real as I'm sitting in this seat, Jesus came to my front porch”


----------



## bullethead (Jul 10, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Spiritual vs. Carnal, don't expect you to get it but hey, If ya want the address I may can get it for you to the trailer park that Elvis and Dale Earnhardt are living in now.


Why make excuses that go directly against what Messina said?
She didn't say spiritual.
She said "As real as I'm sitting in this seat, Jesus came to my front porch”

I get the feeling that even you find it so unbelievable that you are trying to spin her words into something that doesn't make her sound like a loon.


----------

